# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Ewn#449 - Awmn#18260

## eagleg

Γεια και χαρά στο EWN και στο AWMN από τον νέο κόμβο eagle_halkoutsi/eagle .

Ο κόμβος έχει 2 ενεργά Link. Ένα με τον κόμβο elmettaom (ewn#484-awmn#17524) και το άλλο με τον κόμβο gcostas1(ewn#328 -awmn#18531). 
Επίσης διαθέτη UPS για της δύσκολες ώρες.

Ευχαριστώ για όλους που βοήθησαν για την δημιουργία του κόμβου.

----------

